# Probleme mit P5WD2-E und IDE-Laufwerken



## Sisko77 (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo@all,
ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen:
Hab gerade einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und möchte zwei alte IDE-Laufwerke (DVD-ROM und DVD-Brenner) UND noch zusätzlich eine alte IDE-HD (Seagate Barracuda 7200.7) an das Board (P5WD2-E Premium) dranhängen. Ich hab auch eine SATA-HD dran, auf der ich schon das neue System (WinXP SP2) installiert habe. Aber egal wie ich es mache, ich kann immer nur entweder beide DVD-Laufwerke ODER ein DVD-Laufwerk+IDE-Festplatte dranhängen, obwohl das Board ja extra zwei IDE-Anschlüsse hat (einer ROT und einer BLAU). Hab jetz schon alles Mögliche im Internet über die Chipsatz-Treiber recherchiert (hab auch unter WinXP die Treiber fürs Board installiert), hab im BIOS verschiedenste Einstellungen ausprobiert, aber ich hab's nicht hingekriegt. Hoffentlich kann mir jemand sagen wie ich alle drei Geräte (DVD-Brenner, DVD-ROM und IDE-Festplatte) einbinden kann.

SYSTEM:
Mainboard: ASUS P5WD2-E Premium (BIOS 0604) (GEBRAUCHT)
CPU: Pentium D930 Presler (3 GHz) (GEBRAUCHT)
RAM: MDT DDR-2 800 (2x 1GB) (NEU)
Grafik: ASUS Extreme AX850Pro (256 MB) (GEBRAUCHT)
HD (SATA): Maxtor DiamondMax 20 (320 GB) (NEU)
HD (IDE): Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 (160 GB) (GEBRAUCHT aus Aldi-PC, keine Jumper-Bezeichnungen)
Optische Laufwerke: Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-105; Sony DVD-ROM DDU1612 (beide Laufwerke auch aus altem Aldi-PC)
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Pro SP2


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

So lange das BIOS die Laufwerke nicht (bzw. nicht korrekt) erkennt, brauchst Du Dich um den Chipsatztreiber nicht zu kümmern (der ist ja nur für Windows wichtig).


Sisko77 hat gesagt.:


> HD (IDE): Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 (160 GB) (GEBRAUCHT aus Aldi-PC, keine Jumper-Bezeichnungen)


http://www.seagate.com/www/de-de/support/installation_assistance/jumper_setting_illustrations/ata/

Ich würde am 1. IDE-Port die HDD als Master und das DVD-ROM als Slave anschliessen.
Am 2. IDE-Port das DVD-RW als Master.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sisko77 (26. Juli 2007)

*@Dr Dau P5WD2-E und IDE-Laufwerken*

Vielen Dank Dr Dau,
eigentlich hätt ich auf diese Variante auch selber kommen können, aber man hat eben nur ein Gehirn . Jedenfalls hab ich jetz Zugriff auf alle drei IDE-Laufwerke, wobei er mir den DVD-Brenner (einzeln als Master am 2. IDE-Port) im BIOS nicht anzeigt , aber unter Windows schon.
Na ja, vielen Dank nochmal,

Sisko77


----------

